

Ask HN: Is Intel Jarvis faster than Google's Speech Recognition? - jamesfranco

I read a bit about Intel Jarvis and they&#x27;re saying that it really fast as they process everything offline on the device itself [1]<p>Google&#x27;s Speech Recognition is blazing fast. So they might have really fast servers as they process everything on their backend. [2]<p>What one do you think is faster?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theinquirer.net&#x2F;inquirer&#x2F;news&#x2F;2325465&#x2F;intels-jarvis-headset-will-take-on-apples-siri-and-google-glass-by-working-offline<p>[2http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;anthonykosner&#x2F;2012&#x2F;10&#x2F;31&#x2F;client-vs-server-architecture-why-google-voice-search-is-also-much-faster-than-siri&#x2F;]
======
lnanek2
I haven't found Google to be fast at all, in fact it breaks a lot with a no
internet warning because often my Glass can't even manage connectivity through
my Bluetooth through my phone, the rest of the time it definitely has network
lag attached to it. Are you just testing on a browser on a cable modem or
something? Note the OK Glass menu has its own custom local voice model it runs
against, you need to do something like a google search or reply to a text to
really test the network backed stuff.

